# Drawings in crayon



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow these are so good! you really do have tour own style  you dont fancy doing requests do you?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Amazing what talent can do with a box of Crayolas.


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> wow these are so good! you really do have tour own style  you dont fancy doing requests do you?


I'm not very good at English speak but if I right understand then I try to answer  These all pictures except fourth are in my friends and trainer homes  A lots of my friends or other people request that I draw thous horses, but not for all I draw because I'm not really like drawing  I hope I answered in your question


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah fine , still great though, you should enjoy it more!


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

When I draw firs one I really enjoy doing that and I draw that firs picture through a day. But other through a week, another- month and now I draw a picture through a 3-5 month  I'm a lazy girl :lol:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

are you doing requests. you absolutly outstanding if you do. have a go at some of these.

apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket

if you dont wish to then i totally agree. great talent you have. something to hold your head high with


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Wou you have very beautiful horse! If you really want that I draw this hansom I could, but than I tray to draw without crayon but with watercolor


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yes go for it. it will only make you improve and people can you give you crtique where to improve and stuff. thanks ever so much. love your work


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

theres some better pictures to work with on this page 
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

I try to drow as good as I can and finely I have chosen one photo


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

You are amazing!! Awesome work!


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks  You make me blush


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow thats awesome. Love your work


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

AMAZING work you have! If you are ever looking for horse drawing inspiration I would love you to use my pony. Hehe...

Pictures of My Boy:


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow you are very talented artist =D
And your english makes me smile, love it hehe =D
Its a shame you dont enjoy it more, i would have loved one =P


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

You are very good!!! Omg wow!


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

apc11196 If I won't be lazy I'll try to draw this pony, but I haven't promise you :lol:
Sea To Sky I believe that my English speech is very funny:lol: I remember than my english teacher translate what I have written in my essay I feel very upset that why I resolved to chat in this forum and I hope it help me to learn some words which I doesn't know and I hope that my grammar will be better after some time
LoveStory10 Thank you


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wiktorija said:


> Wou you have very beautiful horse! If you really want that I draw this hansom I could, but than I tray to draw without crayon but with watercolor


 
thanks :] xxx


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wow, your work is amazing!!
i wish i could draw like you.
if you are going to sketch a few for people could you let me know as i would love my horse to be drawn/crayoned from you.
keep on going with the good workk!


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

apc11196 I draw your boy with charcoal and I think that for awhile I won't draw with crayons because I tires of them
So now I'll try to draw horse with watercolor for jadeewood and when I draw it I could draw with charcoal other horses if anybody wants


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

jackieebitu said:


> wow, your work is amazing!!
> i wish i could draw like you.
> if you are going to sketch a few for people could you let me know as i would love my horse to be drawn/crayoned from you.
> keep on going with the good workk!


Thank you If you want I could draw your horse but not with crayon


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I love these, the crayons are amazing I look at a box of crayons COMPLETLY differently now haha!  I have never been very good at watercolors, I guess I am more of a digital artist. If you want to trade I can try to draw one of yours digitally. Just let me know. Here is my husband horse "Dallas" if you'd like to draw her however you wish. :wink:


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the last one it's so sweet If I have a time I'll try to draw this picture
And you know that I'm not very good at English so I think you wont be surprised if I say that I'm not understand what you mind in this sentence "If you want to trade I can try to draw one of yours digitally". So whatever it means I agree. If I understand rightly I think it could look very beautiful


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Your english is better then some who have spoken it there whole life :lol:
Thanks! my husband loves his horse it is the only time he gets to relax. I took this picture of him, I hope to really get into photography someday. Yes you probably understood, I will draw Viola by using my computer.


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh thank you! You so amazing! 
I like the last photo because in this photo shows relation between horse and man I hope I'll draw it soon


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh it's beautiful! Wow! Tears just formed in my eyes... wow, that's all I could say. 

May I save it to my computer?

Once again, thank you so much it is gorgeous and I love it!


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

apc11196 Of course you can And now this drawing is hanged on my wall so thank you that sand this beautiful photo of yours horse


----------



## rider4life (Jan 7, 2010)

Have you tried oil pastels? They blend better than crayons (like oil paint in stick form, more control). 

You draw very well with crayons!!!!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I would be grateful if you would draw Dozer. If you want to here are a few pictures.


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok I try when I have a time


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

rider4life said:


> Have you tried oil pastels? They blend better than crayons (like oil paint in stick form, more control).
> 
> You draw very well with crayons!!!!!!!!!:grin:


I miss your message so I'm sorry that I answer just now I haven't tried. I don't know even how do they look I don't know, maybe I buy thous oil pastels someday and than I'll try them I really wish to try each technique


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

There is my drawing with gouache for art lesson


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Very unique, I like them!


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Vicky
I have just discovered this thread in which there are several of your drawings

As the others have already said on several posts - you have a significant talent. 

If you click onto my profile and look into the albums you will see the horses in my life - including the dapple 

grey mare I call DiDi

If you look up under statistics you can read the stories I have written about her.

Barry


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry everyone that I did not draw yours horses yet. I have a lot of work with horses from Lithuania. There is my drawing of them. And three drawings are waiting when I finish them. One of these not finished drawings will be colored so it will take a time for finish it.


----------

